# 1954 clear Oldsmobile electric any info?



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Found an Oldsmobile 1954, has working motor and make by Ideal. Its 1/9 scale. Clear plastic. Any one have any info on this?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's some


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

dunno if it's the background music, the narration or the car, but this is the most charming build video I've ever watched.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Steve244 said:


> dunno if it's the background music, the narration or the car, but this is the most charming build video I've ever watched.


A combination of all three, I think! Totally charming! I was grinning the whole time I was watching.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh my Gosh, that's it. How cool, thanks for putting that up!!


----------

